
Clojure Linear Algebra: Orthogonalization and Least Squares - prometheus666
http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Numerics-5-Orthogonalization-and-Least-Squares
======
dragandj
source code of the library used in the tutorial:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

